# Club in Johnson county looking 4 members



## lineman 24 (May 21, 2007)

looking for 1-2  members to join club in Wrightsville, Ga. for the upcoming season  Total of 440 acres consisting of planted pines that were select cut 3 years ago.  It has some hardwoods that run along the (Ohoopee) river that acts as the back property line. It has a good road system that accesses a majority of the land. Has a nice little campsite on the property although we do not have water we do have power now!  The land is privately owned by a local business man.  It is located between Sandersville and Wrightsville. Dues are $500  and that includes both deer and turkey seasons.  1st pic is a 9 pointer my buddy killed. 3rd pic is an 8 pointer I killed. 4th pic is a 6 pointer killed by my buddy. CALL 678-863-4421 FOR MORE INFO. the last two pics are of 2 8's that were killed in 2007...another good year!  Dues could go down depending on how many we end up with.


----------



## jfrey (May 21, 2007)

How many members total?


----------



## DoeMaster (May 22, 2007)

*Johnson County Lease*

PM Sent


----------



## lineman 24 (May 22, 2007)

We are looking to get 7 possibly 8.  There are 3 existing members


----------



## BROWNING 260 (May 24, 2007)

Nice place to hunt.I had the lease orignally,but moved because of job.Have seen some nice deer on here and killed some big toms.First time offered to public,well worth a try. Free Bump


----------



## BROWNING 260 (May 24, 2007)

Also its privately owned and you don't have to worry about it being sold out from under ya! As long as you pay its urs.


----------



## lineman 24 (May 30, 2007)

free bump


----------



## lineman 24 (Jun 16, 2007)

bump


----------



## drufus (Jun 24, 2007)

I am interested in looking at the property when it is convenient. New to the dublin/wrightsville area and looking for a club


----------



## superfoodplots (Jul 5, 2007)

*johnson co. hunt club*

I'm interested in this club.....you can email me @ jcsewell@southernco.com or 478-232-3777
thanks!


----------



## josh behan (Jul 8, 2007)

hey lineman i am interested in your club i would like more info my self and two others share a hunt trailer and are looking for a new club thanks 
                                                 josh


----------



## lineman 24 (Jul 8, 2007)

sent you a pm josh


----------



## lineman 24 (Jul 9, 2007)

going to the property sunday july 15 if anyone is interested in viewing the land.


----------



## lineman 24 (Jul 16, 2007)

still need members its worth a look


----------



## jc42 (Jul 16, 2007)

*free bump*

free bump


----------



## Largemouthcrj74 (Jul 16, 2007)

Line man sent PM have to very interested


----------



## lineman 24 (Jul 21, 2007)

only need one more member and time is running out


----------



## MR.444 (Jul 23, 2007)

whitch one is you &whitch one is yore buddy


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 2, 2007)

still need one good hunter


----------



## cddogfan1 (Aug 2, 2007)

pm me with details.  Where in Johnson 
I live close to in Laurens


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 6, 2007)

sent u a pm cddogfan1


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 6, 2007)

still looking for 1 more person to fill the club!


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 9, 2007)

back to the top


----------



## browning260 (Aug 13, 2007)

*Lineman 24 injured in work accident*

If u have any questions about this club direct them to Jc42 or myself.My brother who runs the club(lineman 24) was injured at work and will be in hospital for couple of days.


----------



## johndeereman74 (Aug 14, 2007)

What are the rules as far as wife and daughter hunting? I have a wife who hunts a couple of times a year. But I don't want to pay for two memberships. I live in Laurens County and would be interested in this club if she can hunt with me. Thanks. I can be reached at 478-274-0773 after 5 p.m.


----------



## browning260 (Aug 19, 2007)

Good club good folks free bump


----------



## browning260 (Aug 19, 2007)

Good club good folks free bump


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 22, 2007)

great club great folks


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 24, 2007)

still need 1 more


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 26, 2007)

bump


----------



## lineman 24 (Aug 30, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lineman 24 (Sep 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## lineman 24 (Sep 6, 2007)

only 2 days left


----------



## lineman 24 (Oct 18, 2007)

still need one more member


----------



## lineman 24 (Mar 15, 2008)

looking for one member for 2008-09 season


----------



## Johnson04 (Nov 21, 2008)

Where in the county is it? Are there any ducks?


----------



## lineman 24 (May 1, 2009)

looking for 2 members


----------



## lineman 24 (Jun 13, 2009)

looking for  2 members still


----------



## moultrie90 (Jun 14, 2009)

what are the rules concerning kids. me and my son and daughter who are 10 and 15 are looking for somewhere to hunt. would i have to pay for membership for them also.  they may only hunt once. i have never deer hunted and my son wants to try ould that be a problem with someone helping us.


----------

